# Speak up equestrians! :)



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wanting to see if anyone here owns horses/ponies! Here's an owner of 6 horses and a proud member of the American Stock Horse Association.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

dont own but ride alot! lol glad to see im not alone!  What level do you ride at? and what do you work on? 
I used to do dressage but my new instructor has intorduced me to jumping and I love it! my brother is holding me back tho :/


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I can ride but its been years since I have been on a horse. My sister owns a gelding.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

mares can be moody XD ive ridden one,, trust me


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

srry got off topic, most of the horses we ride r geldings, lol srry im absorbed in this post, but im half falling asleep


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

This is my first year on the local stock horse show circuit, which is roughly an all around ranch horse show event. At my last show I placed third overall in my division. I learned how to ride english, so I compete in jumping whenever those types of shows come around. I still incorporate dressage into my training.


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

Its ok to be off topic, as long its about how awesome horses are.  A paint mare and a QH gelding are my main mounts. Honestly, my gelding is the moodiest -.- But my mare is high strung, and it's a challenge to keep her working well and preventing her from tensing her back up.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol i dont like showing, just unnnecesary but the onl show i ever did i got 3 blue ribbons, and i lost a stirrup in one class! At the canter! lol  and it just happened my brother, inn all my classes, got 3 red ribbons! ha! i always one-up him


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

and lol it all depends on the horse  i had one horse that LOVED ME like beat up other horses if i took them out of the field without him, and wud push thru crowds to be with me, and if i ran away from him he chased me, he behaved fro nobody but me  but then one day he just hated me all of a sudden, and im like wut? and now i cant even go in his field or he charges me!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i tried to get a horse the other day and he bit THROUGH the lead rope! Just ran up, bit the rope, and ran off! and then he got between me and the horse wenever i tried to get him, so i got an instructor and he dissapeared! crazy horse lol


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't enjoy the actual act of showing, but I do it to see how I can improve myself and mt horse. And that's funny!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

sqame horse that got me 3 blue ribbins too


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

well, i am going to bed everyone! good nite!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

its ten o clock here


----------



## Breezy79 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 3!! A hackney pony, a Arab/welsh cob, and a Quarter Pony. I show/ride hunter/jumper, I am a competitive rider  I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

XD


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been riding since I could walk. I ride both english and western and have shown halter horses in the past. My favorite thing to do though is hit the trails. I've worked at many barns and managed a hunter/dressage barn for almost 4 years. I've owned a few horses over the years. My first horse was an Appy named Spot, then when he passed away I got a percheron cross named Lorick. I've also owned a belgian/qh cross named Lady and a mini cross named Flirt. I sold the belgian cross and pony a few years back and the perch cross about two year ago. Sadly I'm not in a place in my life where I can have horses but do plan on owning them again in the future.


----------



## Breezy79 (Apr 23, 2012)

@pitgurl, That foal in your pics is SOOO cute! And the little pony looks like my 1/4 pony, doodle <3


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! She's the 1/2 belgian. Her sire was a palomino QH which is where her color came from. She was very refined, would never know she was 1/2 draft, she moved like a dream. Sold her as a yearling to a dressage home. Here is another photo of her...


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

Very pretty! I love how the palomino is built. And the first one seems to have a spring in his step


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I have (or hopefully just sold) a 14 year old Welsh Cob/Thoroughbred Pony Mare. Seems like the devil's advocate, she is simply the sweetest thing you have ever seen. We show is 3ft pony hunters I I love her!


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are My two main mounts, if anyone cares to see


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

awwwww <3


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

My old girl and the love of my life. I had this mare for 23 years. I had to have her put to sleep at 24 years old because of a freak accident. She was running and slipped on a little patch of ice. She broke her pelvis and there was no chance of helping her. It was the saddest day of my life and one I will not likely ever forget.










Many years ago, I enjoyed showing, now I would just like to get back into trail riding.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

so sad :'( i have no pics on this computer  lol 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...33481863&set=t.100002429712266&type=3&theater

that mie take u to my facebook, if it does thats toby, the horse that hates me now, i took it a long time ago agt my only show i ever did.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

oops rong link!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29681768&set=t.100002429712266&type=3&theater


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

if it doesnt le u on let me no  lol srry makeshift


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

never mind it probs wont let u on ill upload a pic laterr!


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have had 8 at one point  now I'm down to one love them so much! I exercise many peoples horses I've been showing hunters jumpers and working cattle. I have an album of my little man. Love quarter horses so versatile


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a beautiful horse Inga! It's so hard to lose a horse, they are so easy to grow close to and love.


----------



## Breezy79 (Apr 23, 2012)

Amazing


----------

